# Insurance Drama



## Delroy (Sep 11, 2003)

I have just had my R33 GTR Vspec engine rebuilt (loads of money) and phoned up my old insurance company A Plan for a quote, who have said that because I have not had insurance in my name for just over two years I have lost my 9 years NCB. As you can imagine this was a supprise, I have had a quote for over £1400-£3000 even though this would be my third Skyline. I am almost 40 and paid under £700 the last time I insured it. I am at a loss as to what to do, I have been driving company cars and have been on my dads trade insurance for years. 

Are there any insurance companies who have a 3 year cut off for NCB as I don't want to start from 0 ncb if I can avoid it.

Delroy


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

You are not alone, the common "ruling" for insurance companies now is that you cannot carry any amount of NCB for more than a year if you do not have an insurance in your own name. If you have not used that NCB on an insurance for over a year, it's gone, the whole lot. My wife had it done to her. 15 years NCB wiped away just because she did not have insurance in her own name for over a year. She had to start almost all over again.  We could not find an company that would give her a decent starting NCB. In the end we had to do 3rd party fire and theft only to get the cost down (not a Skyline by the way).


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I thought that you could get a letter from the company insurance to say you had no accidents and that counted as no claims?


----------

